# 1st cook on new Superior Smokers SS-One



## Finney (Jan 11, 2009)

Cooked up some baby back ribs and chicken on the new cooker.  The only thing that I wasn't trilled with was the ribs themselves.  They were enhanced and tasted 'hammy'.  Nothing to do with the cooker... I was trying to save a buck and bought them on sale at Harris Teeter.


























BTW: after I finished cooking I let the cooker go for a while, but I put probes on 4 of the 5 shelves. There was only a 7* difference in the temps from the hottest shelf to the coolest. Pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## Griff (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice looking smoker. But what's that green stuff on the ground this time of year?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice cook young man!


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice one Fin man.  I need to come visit.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2009)

food looks good...so how much is the cooker?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice work Finney.


----------



## Unity (Jan 12, 2009)

Finney said:
			
		

> ... the ribs ... were enhanced and tasted 'hammy'.... I was trying to save a buck and bought them on sale at Harris Teeter.


Those would be the same Harris-Teeter sale ribs I was whining about in another thread. Dang things oughta be outlawed.

So far, what do you think about cooking in a box?

--John


----------



## big dude (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice looking cooker.  Went to their website and couldn't find any pricing info - how do they compare to Stumps?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to imagine that they are real close in comparison...if you put them side by side without any indicators it would be tuff to tell who is who.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks like cook turned out good.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 12, 2009)

Sure looks good Finney!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice door lock. Ever see the one on a backwoods? They SUCK! Nice cook finster. 

Pigs


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Looked great Chris.


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2009)

big dude said:
			
		

> Nice looking cooker.  Went to their website and couldn't find any *pricing info *- how do they compare to Stumps?



$2800, but right now they are offering 15% off which makes it $2380.


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I have to imagine that they are real close in comparison...if you put them side by side without any indicators it would be tuff to tell who is who.



Unless you know what either one looks like.  :roll:


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 12, 2009)

That is a competitive price for those Fin Man. I like the door on that thing. I guess I got the good latches on my Backwoods too cause they don't suck.

I'm taking my Stumps off the market cause I like the way they cook. I'm showing up with two this year. A small Backwoods and a small Stumps. It's gonna be real nice bringing two with one of them being able to go direct heat for finishing. Although the Stumps finishes well. It just takes a few minutes longer.

Lets see a brisket come out of that Baby!


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 12, 2009)

That would satisfy my hunger pains!!


----------



## Finney (Jan 13, 2009)

Brisket is on the 'soon' list.  I should go ahead and buy a couple soon so I have to do them.


----------



## john a (Jan 13, 2009)

Good looking grub.


----------



## dmtky (Jan 13, 2009)

nice cooker Finney and the food looks great


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats a cool looking beer frige


----------



## Finney (Jan 14, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Thats a cool looking beer frige



If I ever quit cooking, it might become one.  2" of ceramic wool insulation should keep the beer iced down.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 14, 2009)

Everything do look good and a mighty handsome smoker might I add. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice looking smoker and dinner Chris!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 16, 2009)

Great looking grub Finney.  Thanks for the pics.


----------

